# Lima Lama GM Passes



## MJS (Mar 23, 2011)

Taken from the KN:

Originally posted by Willy Aguilar



> At the request of Grandmaster Tino Tiulosega's son Rudy, I was asked to inform the Kenpo community the passing of his father Grand Master Tino Tuiolosega, died yesterday at 1:32p.m. His wife Adele and son Rudy were at his side at the time.
> Yesterday I posted the notice but did not put a message title, I was so broken up by the news and can barely contain myself.
> 
> WIlly Aguilar


 
:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 23, 2011)

:asian:


----------



## phfman (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## just2kicku (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2011)

:asian:


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 24, 2011)

.  :asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 9, 2011)

.


----------

